

Ontario.ca hacked - flying_squirrel

At the time of wrting the landing page for ontario.ca has been defaced.<p>It reads<p>HACKED BY DEVIN BHARATH<p>with an MC Hammer video below as well as a twitter handle.
======
doctorshady
ontario.ca isn't resolving at all for me.

------
damm
Fixed already?

